# Abraj Kudai



## cda (Aug 5, 2016)

*Abraj Kudai*

*http://dar.dargroup.com/work/project/abraj-kudai*


----------



## fatboy (Aug 5, 2016)

Quite a shack...........


----------



## conarb (Aug 5, 2016)

I wonder if our former member Packsaddle (aka Greg Anderson) is inspecting it, he did work on that huge *tower*.


----------



## steveray (Aug 5, 2016)

Is that what the magician says before he makes all of your money disappear?


----------



## linnrg (Aug 10, 2016)

packsaddle was funny he should find his way back


----------

